# My Garage Progress



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

*My Garage Progress (Update!)*

Hi guys just a quick post to show the start of me trying to make my garage into a proper man cave  
I got my new bench delivered tonight one of my mates Bob was building it for me. 
I just need to paint it and get some wood planks and a sheet of rubber for the top as this is what i have at work just with out the wood becuse steel sheets are to dear to buy.

So not much more to do to it and the jobs a good un.

A few pics 





































Comments welcome as always

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Awesome toolbox :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome toolbox :thumb:


Cheers Mate :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

nice bench. gonna get a vice on it? :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

No man-cave is complete without a vice......then you can *BASH* things!! :thumb:


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

I want your toolbox !


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

looking good
paint the walls
get loads of bright lighting
paint the floor
get a beer fridge
get a stereo
job done

i so want a garage that i can get car in but unless i move aint happening

nice when its all done


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

good work and keep the progress going!


----------



## GSiFan (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome man-cave building! :thumb:

I need to make a new bench. Mine is doing a slo-mo collapse as I write! The work top is moving further away from the back wall, gradually! :lol: I have some steel tubing, aa MIG welder and LOTS of timber, so shall knock something together. Maybe in timber, actually.

Make sure to keep us up to date with progress! 

Paul


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> nice bench. gonna get a vice on it? :thumb:





slim_boy_fat said:


> No man-cave is complete without a vice......then you can *BASH* things!! :thumb:


*I sure am guys when i get round to it lol*



LJB said:


> I want your toolbox !


*Thanks man. I love it like just need to keep filling it up *



steve from wath said:


> looking good
> paint the walls
> get loads of bright lighting
> paint the floor
> ...


*You read my mind lol thats the plans in a nutshell . I can imagen it was a must have when we were looking for a new house.*



VectraGSiFan said:


> Awesome man-cave building! :thumb:
> 
> I need to make a new bench. Mine is doing a slo-mo collapse as I write! The work top is moving further away from the back wall, gradually! :lol: I have some steel tubing, aa MIG welder and LOTS of timber, so shall knock something together. Maybe in timber, actually.
> 
> ...


:lol: *Is it piled high will organised mess as i call it lol. You will have to post up some pics when u geti it done. I will do going to use this as a wee progress blog for doing up the garage.

Cheers for all the comments guys* :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks good Ethan

And a man's best (friend's) side by side,tool box and golf club's:thumb:

are you a member of a club?


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

paulmc08 said:


> Looks good Ethan
> 
> And a man's best (friend's) side by side,tool box and golf club's:thumb:
> 
> are you a member of a club?


:lol: True enough paul.

No not just now used to play alot before i started working like 3 years ago becuse i used to work at meldrum house golf club just helping out in the pro shop and that so was always in the driving range lol and got quite a few lessons ect. But just dug them out recently and i am going to try and start again this season. What about your self?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

jealous as hell Ethan, nice one. I take it the man cave washing machine is actually a large ****tail shaker?


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

I would put nice thick ply or checker plate top on that table as that would make an awesome work bench ! Nice box and space by the way a man can never have too much space.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Where's my RS gone?  :lol:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

INWARD123 said:


> I would put nice thick ply or checker plate top on that table as that would make an awesome work bench ! Nice box and space by the way a man can never have too much space.


Aye min cheers thinking bout trying to get my hands on some old kittchen work top or similar thing.



cotter said:


> Where's my RS gone?  :lol:


Its in storage untill it get painted in the spring then its back to me i think.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

EthanCrawford said:


> :lol: True enough paul.
> 
> No not just now used to play alot before i started working like 3 years ago becuse i used to work at meldrum house golf club just helping out in the pro shop and that so was always in the driving range lol and got quite a few lessons ect. But just dug them out recently and i am going to try and start again this season. What about your self?


Dont want to spam your thread too much

But yes i play a bit and I'm a member of a local golf club:thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

paulmc08 said:


> Dont want to spam your thread too much
> 
> But yes i play a bit and I'm a member of a local golf club:thumb:


its ok min. klkl good stuff


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

*A wee Update*

Hey guys got somthing to try and brighten up the garage untill i get it painted.




























C&C welcome as always.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking sweet, good use of space too. 

Like the sign - snap! 

If your ever down in the glasgow area looking a bit of golfing give me a shout


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> Looking sweet, good use of space too.
> 
> Like the sign - snap!
> 
> If your ever down in the glasgow area looking a bit of golfing give me a shout


Cheers man. Aye ur on lol prob be down to vist my dad at the end of the summe so will give u a shout min.


----------



## Bueno (Jan 17, 2011)

Jealous!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Guys i thought i would just give you guys a wee update on what is happaning. I have decided to fully insulate the garage on all the inner walls to help heat the house. As the garage is part of the house and is not insulated this is making the bedrooms above very damp and cold. So by insulating and adding some heating this should help keep the heat in  (help keep me warm when detailing to). I will update when i start work on the insulation. Note: there will be plenty of pics too lol.


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

Garage is looking good mate. very jealous!

Lovin the toolbox


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

*Update 3!!*

Hey guys heres another update. I had the joiner up measureing up for the insulation so should have that sorted soon . I managed to finish off my bench the other day and give my tool box a wee sort out. Heres some pics 






















































































































Cheers for looking More updates to come soon.... well i hope lol


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

I cant see any pics


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

That looks good, i need to get myself a workbench for the garage. You should get some foam for your box like i done to mine http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=149787&highlight=toolbox


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

chris l said:


> That looks good, i need to get myself a workbench for the garage. You should get some foam for your box like i done to mine http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=149787&highlight=toolbox


Looks good Chris. I am away to buy some teg tools and they come in boxes you can clip together to give you the same affect. As i have them at work.  Thanks for the suggestion though :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Ethan coming up nicely mate :thumb:
Better lighting and some coats of paint would make it perfect !
Nice choice of products:thumb: 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Eurogloss said:


> Ethan coming up nicely mate :thumb:
> Better lighting and some coats of paint would make it perfect !
> Nice choice of products:thumb:
> 
> ...


Cheers Mario :thumb: 
When the insulation gets put in and plaster board up she will get a good lick of paint.
Still wondering on what to do with the lights.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Painting the floor will make a difference as well 

I'd feel the need to do something about the security of that door as well looks pretty weedy 

Love garage projects though


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

EthanCrawford said:


> Cheers Mario :thumb:
> When the insulation gets put in and plaster board up she will get a good lick of paint.
> Still wondering on what to do with the lights.


I would go for Metal Halide lights just a couple will do they will add a lot of natural light plus brighten up your garage :thumb:
Or , if you can afford it LED FLOOD LIGHTS like I have very expensive but worth it :thumb:

Best Regards
Mario


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Richf said:


> Painting the floor will make a difference as well
> 
> I'd feel the need to do something about the security of that door as well looks pretty weedy
> 
> Love garage projects though


Aye going to try and get mats for the floor a bit nicer to work on than solid concreate. Yeah i know it is a bit like maybe see about an new door as well but do live in the middle of know where lol But i will see what i can do might end up getting an insulated door anyway becuse it does let in a wee bit of a draft.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice mate, just keep an eye on some of the liquids for leaks when laying them down.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah finally after 3 years in the house got round to painting the garage  

Managed to get 1 large side wall done tonight so pretty pleased hopefully get the other side done tomorrow and then all the other little bits done when i can 

Will update here with some pics tomorrow if i remember to get battery's for my camera :lol:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

*Just a Small update.*

Finally i have started to paint the garage. Need some more paint to finish it off though so here's what i have managed to do so far.










New power washer with longer lance hose so no need to keep tripping over it 


























Still got a lot to do in there but no rush. 
List left to do.


Put wooden beed around edge of the plaster board to stop draft and damp getting under the new insulation.
Paint roof 
Finish painting the walls 
Paint floor and find matting for the floor
Put up hooks for hanging up hose's, bikes ect.

Thanks for looking comments welcome.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Getting there! How about some wall mounted strip lights (about waist height)?


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

herbiedacious said:


> Getting there! How about some wall mounted strip lights (about waist height)?


Thats a good shout man maybe look into getting that done


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Thought it was about time I done a wee update ! 
Got some cheep mats for the floor and some new daylight bulbs. All that I have left to do is paint floor where the car sits and paint the roof with some waterproof bathroom paint to keep the mostuire away from the insulation to the bedrooms above!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Very nice , what size is the cave ?


----------

